# Milan, avanza Tare al posto di Leonardo.



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2019)

Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



Tutta sta esaltazione per la Lazio non la comprendo.

Che ha fatto ?!!!

Non vincesse stasera rischia di non andare nemmeno in EL


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Maggio 2019)

Mah, io non capisco perchè dovrebbero avercela con Leo...forse perchè è l'unico con ambizione?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutta sta esaltazione per la Lazio non la comprendo.
> 
> Che ha fatto ?!!!
> 
> Non vincesse stasera rischia di non andare nemmeno in EL



Maliziosamente dico perchè ha battuto il Milan in Coppa Italia. Questo è il solito metodo berlusconiano/gallianesco di innamorarsi di un calciatore o di un allenatore perchè ha fatto la singola partita contro di te in cui ha ben figurato. Senza guardare il quadro generale.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2019)

Non ci potevano pensare prima quelle volpi di Elliot? Invece di strappare Gazosa,...

Fermo restando che considero Leonardo il migliore elemento in dirigenza e degno di un Milan di livello, il Milan di oggi abbisognava di un ds giustappunto come Tare.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Maliziosamente dico perchè ha battuto il Milan in Coppa Italia. Questo è il solito metodo berlusconiano/gallianesco di innamorarsi di un calciatore o di un allenatore perchè ha fatto la singola partita contro di te in cui ha ben figurato. Senza guardare il quadro generale.




Perché fa le nozze coi fichi secchi, questo è il motivo. E chiamalo poco.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Maliziosamente dico perchè ha battuto il Milan in Coppa Italia. Questo è il solito metodo berlusconiano/gallianesco di innamorarsi di un calciatore o di un allenatore perchè ha fatto la singola partita contro di te in cui ha ben figurato. Senza guardare il quadro generale.



ahaha non me lo ricordare.

Comunque di sto Tare si parlava già prima, a parte il bluff (?) Savic non capisco cosa abbia fatto di cosi speciale.

Se non ricordo male, manco una qualificazione in CL, da poter almeno dire "che bravi!"

Poi per carità, come dico sempre, non essendo del settore non possiamo sapere se in realtà magari sto Igli Tare sia un mezzo genio.

Ma ho i miei dubbi...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



Io sono per dare un minimo di continuità e spazio operativo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



Andate a vedere che ha detto Gattuso a quelli di Calciomercato.com, da quella intervista si capiscono molte cose. 

Comunque al di la di questo, Tare che avrebbe fatto di concreto in più di un Leonardo ?


----------



## Goro (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



Ci provino pure, a replicare questi modelli al Milan, non funzioneranno. Felipe Anderson e Milinkovic Savic hanno avuto il loro tempo di crescita, qui non funziona così, Paquetà è subito dovuto essere pronto.

Tare tra mille bidoni e qualche albanese ci porterà qualche ottimo giocatore sicuramente ma niente di eccezionale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Perché fa le nozze coi fichi secchi, questo è il motivo. E chiamalo poco.



Il problema è una proprietà che vuole i fichi secchi.


----------



## Aron (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



Tare è un grandissimo DS, per alcuni addirittura migliore di Paratici (per me è appena sotto).
A parte che dubito che arrivi Tare, ma nell'eventualità si spera che sia una scelta di Gazidis o altrimenti si rischiano nuovi conflitti.


----------



## Shmuk (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è una proprietà che vuole i fichi secchi.



Non solo e non tanto, siamo nelle secche dell'FPF, con una barca costosissima, inefficiente ed in via di svalutazione.


----------



## cris (15 Maggio 2019)

Ne abbiamo uno a segno, ambizioso, lo siluriamo? Per un perdente laziale?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (15 Maggio 2019)

sono entrambi bravi ds qnd va bene rimanere con Leo 
cmq Lulic De Vrij F.Anderson Savic L.Alberto Correa Caicedo Strakosha 
tutti ottimi giocatori che sono sopra la media della A 
rispolverare Immobile(quest anno invece cispa)
invece x il futuro il prossimo che rende sarà Berisha


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



Se dovessero toccare Leo e Paolo io staccherei da tutto non ritrovandomi in questo modo di fare calcio.
Quello da rimuovere è solo Gattuso.
La squadra va cambiata, la squadra!!!!!
Alla fine si cambia tutto per cambiare nulla, vecchia storia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Maggio 2019)

tare....
perchè non pretende niente, compra sconosciuti e fa fare plusvalenze.


----------



## luigi61 (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.
> Paragonando Tare a Leo si commette un grosso errore di fondo; sono bravi tutti e 2 pur con caratteristiche diverse, io personalmente preferisco Leo, ma come dicevo non è questa l'ottica giusta...la questione di fondo è cosa vuole fare ELLIOTT del Milan , se vuole rilanciare o meno il club se vuole fare al contrario le nozze con i fichi secchi; se dai a Leo modo di agire, ma mi pare che non sia così visto che è stato messo apposta Gazidis per ostacolarlo in tutte le operazioni, creerebbe un grande Milan


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Maggio 2019)

Magariiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.



.


----------



## Compix83 (15 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo, che viene informalmente definito "direttore tecnico" dai media, ha sempre lasciato aperta la possibilità che al Milan arrivasse anche un direttore sportivo. I due possono convivere e compensarsi. Mi chiedo invece qual è e quale sarà il ruolo di Maldini in società.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2019)

Tare? Maddai, alla Lazio compra ogni anno un numero assurdo di giocatori, sperando nel giro di qualche anno possano dimostrare qualcosa. Ripeto, qualche anno, si perchè alla Lazio c'è pure la pazienza di aspettarli. 

Per ora ha fatto un solo colpaccio, Savic...e vediamo a quanto lo vendono per capire il vero valore del "colpaccio".


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Maggio 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io sono per dare un minimo di continuità e spazio operativo.



Esatto! Basta di cambiare per cambiare perfavore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com rivela alcuni retroscena sulla rivoluzione che potrebbe coinvolgere anche la dirigenza rossonera.
> Si parla molto di Campos, ma secondo quanto appreso sta prendendo corpo l'idea Igli Tare.
> Elliott lo apprezza tantissimo: Tare ha un forte legame con Lotito e un lungo contratto con la Lazio, ma la proprietà lo stima per quello che ha fatto con i biancocelesti.


Si stimano le plusvalenze qui... la competitività del Milan viene in secondo piano.


----------

